# Antique Watch Advice



## pjpwindy (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi, first time poster here. Probably how everyone starts off; here's my watch and I need advice!

I know only a little about it. It's by SHD from the 50's I think. The movement is a Venus 188. I got it as a 21st birthday present and the watch and I have got 24 years older in the meantime!

As you may see, a little TLC is required. One of the chronograph hands has come loose and the watch is not currently running. I tried a local menders who said that working on the watch would be beyond his skills. So first question is, can anyone recommend a menders, preferably in the SE England, but if I have to post in the UK then so be it. Secondly I am in a quandry about what to do with the watch long term. I absolutely love it, I'm biased I know but I rarely see a watch that looks better than mine, but long term it is a costly item to maintain. I am considering selling to fund the purchase of a new piece. Should I? And if so, where would be the best place and how much could I expect? I've almost decided to keep it anyway dependant on the menders synopsis, but it is something i need to consider.

Anyway, thanks in advance for any advice offered and I'll keep an eye on this post whilst delving into the other areas of the forum.

Paul


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Well its a handsome watch,worth keeping and getting done especially if has sentimental value. Roy Taylor by whose grace this forum runs is your man ,just go to RLT watches at the top of the page. He is in Scarborough up North but have a word with him ,sure he will oblige.


----------



## pjpwindy (Apr 4, 2013)

Well that was easy! Phone call this afternoon. Cheers bridgeman.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I would not sell that if I were you, Paul! It goes back too far with you, and was a special gift. You would regret it. Buy a cheap beater and keep that for best...better still, build a collection around it.

Welcome to the forum.:buba:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I agree with the rest. Spend some money on it and keep it for best. Now what are you going to buy for your everyday beater?

:rltb: :rltb:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum mate :thumbup:

I would definitely keep it if I were you, I'm sure Roy will have it up and running no problem. If necessary, you could just buy a cheap beater for daily wear and keep your antique for special occasions.

(Edit: Sorry, I appear to have just repeated what everyone else said :lol


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

i'd get it serviced and keep it , a service is all it probably needs after 24yrs  , the sub second hand post is still there so re fitting the sub second hand is an easy fix (just pop it back on )


----------



## pjpwindy (Apr 4, 2013)

It was never in any doubt :yes: Would have hurt selling it, but it's good to hear the advice from you guys.

Like the idea of building a bit of a collection up. Got a G10 military for day to day and wife bought me a nice Chris Ward that has been used as best since the chrono hasn't been running. But already getting my curiosity stimulated by this forum....God help me!

Thanks again guys.


----------

